
Proving A Proof Is A Proof - wglb
http://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2010/07/11/proving-a-proof-is-a-proof/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Isn't it interesting how many parallels can be drawn between these points and
the questions an investor or founder should ask about a potential business.

\+ What's the new idea?

\+ Does it work in small cases?

\+ Does this lead to something demonstrably false?

... and so on. There's a good blog post there for someone who can write well.

------
whyme
Probably a poor comment, but...

I had to make sure Mr. Chretien didn't make this post.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbaxSNh3KB4>

